# Number 10



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all and thank you for the chance. 
This is my first Number 10 on this forum 
Hope you like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2F10-1

Bianca,
from Italy


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that, Bianca. Thank you.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool! A really interesting piece.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Grazie mille!
I was afraid it sounded weird...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This is fun, reminds me of Nancarrow's player piano studies.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, alright! Thanks. You held my interest all the way through, and it was a lot of fun, some high-spirited and good-humored genuine musical wit included.

[[ADD: It was also a blast of fresh air by comparison to much of what gets posted in today's composers. -- Congratulations! ]]


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting, varied, and a lot going on!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

PetrB said:


> [[ADD: It was also a blast of fresh air by comparison to much of what gets posted in today's composers. -- Congratulations! ]]


I feel personally offended.

I didn't like the piece, though it may be "interesting" and "fun" indeed.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Well, alright! Thanks. You held my interest all the way through, and it was a lot of fun, some high-spirited and good-humored genuine musical wit included.
> 
> [[ADD: It was also a blast of fresh air by comparison to much of what gets posted in today's composers. -- Congratulations! ]]


thank you so much! I do appreciate this comment that I didn't think I deserved.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

why my replies don't show up in this topic?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I enjoyed it very much. Thank you Bianca.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the rhythm! and you did a great job planning highs and lows of the melodic line to bring out the rhythm. This was very enjoyable to listen to and I hope we hear more from you.
One playability warning: between 2:30 and 3:00 there are a couple places with repeated notes that are too fast for the repeating mechanism of even the best modern pianos. To my knowledge.


----------

